# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Botaangroei na operatie

## arinas

Hallo lotgenoten,

7 weken geleden ben ik geopereerd aan spondylodese. Mijn vraag is: "wie heeft er enig kennis van botaangroei?"

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo arinas,

Jammer dat er niemand gereageerd heeft, hoe is het inmiddels?

Heb wel informatie gevonden over ervaring met botgroei/botaangroei na spondylodes:
* http://www.lotgenotenforum.nl/forum/...p/t-11943.html 
* http://herniadagboek.rudibu.nl/dagboek1.htm

Vitamine D
Het lichaam synthetiseert vitamine D uit zonlicht. Vitamine D in hun beurt faciliteert het juiste gebruik van calcium, een noodzakelijk mineraal voor botgroei. Het bevorderen van botgroei, genieten van de zon ten minste twee keer per week. U kunt ook vitamine D uit de voeding met inbegrip van visoliën (levertraan), eigeel, verrijkte melk, granen en margarine.
_(Bron: ziektefaq.info)_

----------


## arinas

Dank je wel voor je reactie.
Ben meer dan een jaar verder en gaat heel goed.
Ik had inderdaad veel zon in die periode!

----------

